# I Back Down



## John Coctostan (Apr 23, 2007)

I have given this alot of thought...

Mario and I have had tons of fun with all this posting war...But I did not send the bomb to Mario for retaliation. I sent it as a congratulations...

He has more important things to buy than cigars right now, which is why I sent it in the first place.

I am not raising the white flag....I will call Mario out when the time is right and we can "have at it" it will be fun...and he will ultimately lose.

I had my fun, and all of you did too, but I don't want to turn my gift into more than it originally was...A gift.

I also thought about this "title thing" why would I want to be the "LK", when I am already an "L" (LEGEND) My ghost stories and bombs will go down in CL history.

Again, I had a blast with this...and I know Mario did.

But for now, accept my bomb, as a gift, because that's what it was all along.


So go take care of your twins, and smoke a cigar.


All The Best,
PK



Whoops that slipped...

I meant, Sam


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Ha! I knew it! Nice touch Sam. 

CD


----------



## John Coctostan (Apr 23, 2007)

u knew what?


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

John Coctostan said:


> u knew what?


Doh. Looks like I missed that other little thread where you proclaimed your "am-ness". Sorry, Just a little slow on the uptake. :redface:

CD


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Sam - you are a class act my friend.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks for the entertainment, Sam. It's been great. Classy move.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Sam you are a true brother to us all!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Sam who?
Save a few of them bad boys for the youngin's when they turn 21 -- Time Fly's---

Sam Who!


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

Every time I hear or read the name Sam now I picture Eddie Murphy..


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

you and mario's banter kept me glued to my computer for a full day. it was a lot of fun to watch...


----------



## Puffer (Nov 27, 2007)

it was fun to watch.. I was checking the board frequently during the day...


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

You guys make it fun!!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks, Sam! What a blast!


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

Sam - I gotta admit, you got class!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for a fun couple of day's Chevy, I mean Sam. 

You definitely made for some interesting viewing. And as far as you stepping down, a another classy move.


----------



## discdog-cl (Mar 23, 2007)

Great job Sam. Both on the bomb and the decision to back off the title. Great show!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Sammy!!!! What can I say man....there should be more people like you in this world. I said it once and I'll say it again...a true class act. This has been some of the best CL days in a while now. We certainly can make an excellent combo....maybe we should join forces for just one week down the road and carpet bomb the entire board??? LOLOLOL 

But seriously...thank you for this and also for your decision at this time. We all know here what you have done for this board and others for that matter and the person you are. Your mega bombs will always be in the CL Vault of some of the best hits ever......and forget the Legend title....your the CL Icon.

I look forward to you revisiting me in the near future.......like Hogan vs Rock...back in Wrestlemania....

*The Legend vs The Icon....*

Stay tuned....


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

You guys arent gonna hug now are you!?!?!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Sam is the man.


----------



## Fishhound (Mar 14, 2007)

Sammy, you are a class act. I see why some of my friends from another board speak so highly of you. I look forward to meeting you one of these days.


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

Fishhound said:


> Sammy, you are a class act. I see why some of my friends from another board speak so highly of you. I look forward to meeting you one of these days.


Fish hound...I came from "that" board...I am wookin pa nub...And something tells me that I will be enjoy a cigar with you in the near future.


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Sammy!!!! What can I say man....there should be more people like you in this world. I said it once and I'll say it again...a true class act. This has been some of the best CL days in a while now. We certainly can make an excellent combo....maybe we should join forces for just one week down the road and carpet bomb the entire board??? LOLOLOL
> 
> But seriously...thank you for this and also for your decision at this time. We all know here what you have done for this board and others for that matter and the person you are. Your mega bombs will always be in the CL Vault of some of the best hits ever......and forget the Legend title....your the CL Icon.
> 
> ...


TAG TEAM PARTNERS???

A NEW WORLD ORDER???

HMMMMM....


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey Sam I like the Icon tittle for you, class act brother. But I love the Ghost. Since CL is about to exploed I think he should hide out while some new members come aboard and than bring him back to live again! And I'm sure the guys that now who the Ghost is won't tell!


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Gotta do the Ghost chats on cam though. Those were a riot.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

forgop said:


> Gotta do the Ghost chats on cam though. Those were a riot.


???? I never saw these!!! Are they still up?


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

No, it was a live thing that The Ghost posted for a live video chat. It was a riot seeing him sporting the white sheet with eye holes trying to type in the dark.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

forgop said:


> No, it was a live thing that The Ghost posted for a live video chat. It was a riot seeing him sporting the white sheet with eye holes trying to type in the dark.


hahahahahahhaahhahahaha!!!! Must have been classic!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Well, even I had figured out who John Coctostan was so it had to be obvious. Lol! Good job Sam!


----------



## Fishhound (Mar 14, 2007)

Sam Leccia said:


> Fish hound...I came from "that" board...I am wookin pa nub...And something tells me that I will be enjoy a cigar with you in the near future.


I knew that, I've become pretty friendly with Skip, and MikeD. Both mention you often. As far as having a cigar with you soon, I hope so. Any more events coming to Havana Dreams soon? That is my local lounge.


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

Here...this is from "The Ghost's Archive"

http://www.cigarlive.com/video/ghostmovie1.wmv


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

LOL Sam that shit is too funny!!! BTW did I mention I just had tripplets... ohhh dear...


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> LOL Sam that shit is too funny!!! *BTW did I mention I just had tripplets... ohhh dear... :*)


HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

Here comes the entire OLIVA LINE!!!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> Here comes the entire OLIVA LINE!!!


I have the damn Oliva line... I want me some of those VSG's  LOL


----------



## MrMaduro-cl (Nov 23, 2007)

It was a blast watching you two guys and trying to figure out who was going to bring the world to an end!!!! HaHa


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Great entertainment and great hit Sam!! Should have guessed.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Sammy!!!! What can I say man....there should be more people like you in this world. I said it once and I'll say it again...a true class act. This has been some of the best CL days in a while now. We certainly can make an excellent combo....maybe we should join forces for just one week down the road and carpet bomb the entire board??? LOLOLOL
> 
> But seriously...thank you for this and also for your decision at this time. We all know here what you have done for this board and others for that matter and the person you are. Your mega bombs will always be in the CL Vault of some of the best hits ever......and forget the Legend title....your the CL Icon.
> 
> ...


Wait a minute--did I just read a Heart felt Post from the Legend himself ?
So you do have a SOFT SIDE!!!!! Kids will do that to a person.

Nicely put there Mario---Now watch the reply to this post........:biggrin:


----------

